# GV Modifier???



## Jamiemrph485 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had two patients get there claims denied stating covered by other managed care. So I call the IVR and they say patient may still be receiving care by the home health agency. How do I get this claim paid, do i use a GV modifier???


----------

